# double jump striding



## harmony_ (20 June 2007)

me and my friend was debating on how many human steps a double would be.
we wanted 2 strides between, and the jumps would be only about 3 foot.
we are riding two 16 hand horses!
help.


----------



## flyingfeet (20 June 2007)

On short stride is 6.5m and a long stride 7m, so double to get two

So depends on how many strides you do to a metre - a 10ft pole is 3m (ish)


----------



## Sneedy (20 June 2007)

I've got an easy way of measuring strides!  Count 2 human strides from the 1st fence for the landing then 4 human strides per 1 horse stride then finish off with 2 human strides for take off then put the 2nd jump there.  This is how the BSJA and BE courses measure as well, I think I got the tip from a Tim Stockdale lecture/demo?
I hope it doesn't sound too complicated??!!!


----------



## kevH (20 June 2007)

If you are going to pace it then it goes like this.  Two steps for landing, four steps for each stride and then two for take off.  So 8 steps for one stride between each part of the double and 12 steps for two strides.  The thing is that you have to have a 3ft or 1m stride to get it right.


----------



## diondelmonte (21 June 2007)

Yep, BSJA striding would be 8 large human steps for a one stride double &amp; 12 for a two stride.

If you are aiming at PC or RC then their distances are usually shorter so 7 human strides for a one stride double &amp; usually about 10 for a two stride - I'd also use these for practicing at home over smaller fences unless you are specifically aiming at BSJA or your horse has a long stride


----------

